# Have any of you had to change your HST fluid?



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi guys! 

Just wondering if anyone has changed their HST fluid in the newer Yamahas. I've read the sticky on the Hondas and I'm wondering if the Yamaha is either the same or nearly the same. Maybe this whole HST thing is similar being it's all new to me. I was hoping it would be basically the same as changing engine oil, dropping a bolt, drain, reinsert bolt and fill. Sounds to good to be true. 

I'll be using the coming months to pool together some money for a new blower and will be taking the time to decide whether it'll be red or blue. This one area may be a deciding factor depending upon how involved it would be. Hoping it's something I'm able to do myself without having to have it serviced by the dealer. Thanks!


----------

